# need help grilling vegetables



## bbqpits (Feb 15, 2006)

Aw right. Anyone have a few quick tips for grilling
vegetables on open flame? marinades? types? tips?
Thanx. DK


----------



## Finney (Feb 15, 2006)

What types of veggies, Dave?
As a rule, I always try to slices everything a consistaint thicknes when doing egg plant, squash, onion, etc.  Oil grill bars, oil veggies and sprinkle with Greek or Italian seasoning.  I seem to always add some Tony Chachere's also.

Have you tried grilled romane lettuce?  Makes a good cesear.  Take romane hearts and half or quarter lenghtwise.  Oil lightly and grill 'cut side' down for 5 min.  Turn, grill 4 min or until desired amount of doneness.


----------



## Griff (Feb 16, 2006)

DK

What Finney said. Also, I mix a couple tablespoons of olive oil with a packet of Good Seasons dry Italian seasonings to put on the veggies and fling 'em on the grill. Or just use your favorite Italian salad dressing as a marinade.

Griff


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 16, 2006)

Olive Oil, Kosher Salt and Black Pepper, simplicity at it's best.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 16, 2006)

What Larry said, after a little spritz of Olive Oil. Asparagus are my favorite!


----------



## Finney (Feb 16, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> What Larry said, after a little spritz of Olive Oil. Asparagus are my favorite!


I love grilled asparagus.  Can't believe I forgot to mention it. #-o


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 16, 2006)

All summer long I eat grilled squash and zuchinni..slice em fairly thick and
throw em in a little plastic bag with Italian or Olive oil, lemon and your choice of herbs.  Sometimes I throw in some Cavenders.  Then grill
till tender...a little charring is my preferred way.  Once off, you add a dab of butter or balsamic if you want, but they're great just the way they are.

Not a big fan of grilled tomatos.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 16, 2006)

I started grilling green tomatoes a couple of summers ago.  If you like them fried, you'll like them grilled!


----------



## oompappy (Feb 16, 2006)

Salt, pepper, Italian dressing and let 'er rip...


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 16, 2006)

EVOO, salt and pepper or Morton's Season Salt.  Keep everything a nice consistent size and go fir it.

I like to do potatoes thick cut, tomatoes cut in half, asparagus, any peppers and so on.


----------



## Trekr (Feb 18, 2006)

*New veggie wok*

I just picked up a stainless steel veggie basket that is about 10" x 10" and has 2" sides bent up at 45 degree angle. I was Googleing for Weber accessories and found ABT Electronics. I got this unit for $ 17 including shipping. Really looking forward to using it


----------

